# Blank Screen upon startup on HP laptop



## davidsuzuki256 (Jul 25, 2007)

i was playing a game when it froze and i was forced to do a emergency shutdown (holding power button for a few seconds). after that incident, the display is blank when the lapyop is turned on. 

No error messages, no setup, no Windows screen, no nothing, just plain black. all of the buttons are on. i tried taking the memory out and putting it back in, but that didn't help. could this be the hard disk?

also when the AC adapter is plugged in, the laptop starts by itself, without even having someone pressing the power button, this didn't happen before.

wat is the problem?


----------



## zebedee (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a similar, recurring problem. Due to unrelated issues (I assume), I'm regularly powering down my HP pavilion dv4000, and the black screen is a common occurrence.

I've been told it might be a loose video cable. I have no idea how to go about checking this, but maybe someone else does?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi guys, :wave:

These sound like they could be related. If they start producing different results and turn out to be caused by different problems, I may have to split the thread.

Both of you should each hook up an external monitor to the laptop VGA port. Make sure you hook it up before powering on the laptop.


----------



## zebedee (Jul 25, 2007)

This might be a bit tricky for me, since my problem is intermittent. If the monitor fails to power during one boot cycle, it very well might power during the next. Indeed, that's my clever workaround at the moment - keep rebooting until it takes.


----------



## dr34m (Jan 7, 2010)

Try this

Unplug the power cord of your laptop take the battery then press the power button for about 30 to 60 seconds.

OR

When you push the power button to turn on you laptop press the fn key and the f6 key at the same time.


----------

